# Doe with dead stuck kid, help please!!



## Ellla (Apr 28, 2014)

*Doe with dead stuck kid*

The doe, Annie, is quite small, and the kid looks pretty big. She was in labor all night long and this morning the head was sticking out, but it was dead.
We tried pulling the kid, but it won't come out.
The vet will be here in about an hour, do you think Annie will be alright until then?

We also have an abandoned kid, I was wondering if the vet can get the dead kid out, if we could foster the abandoned kid to Annie.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh, poor Annie. I'm sorry you guys are going through this.

I wouldn't do any tugging & pulling at this point until the vet arrives. Annie is probably not pushing or dialating any longer. There also could be another kid behind it that is tangled.

Put Annie in a stall with plenty of good hay to munch on, a bucket of good clean water, and a bucket of homemade electrolytes.

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


The best you can do is keep her comfortable and try to keep her energy up & hydrated. She is probably exhausted and in pain.


Not sure how old the abandoned kid is but Annie is going to be in a lot of pain the next few days. You could try using some of the birth fluid etc. to get the abandoned kid to smell like Annie and lay it in front of her when the vet is done. She will likely need to be milked out if not to keep her udder comfortable.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, if you can get the kid smelling right you might have a good chance. I didn't have any birth fluid so it took almost a week for my doe to accept a foster kid; I held her for nursing several times a day.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I really hope your vet has arrived at this point! Best of luck and let us know what the result is.

Just for future reference, after the water breaks it shouldn't take too long for kids to be on the ground. If the doe is actually pushing, then it shouldn't be more than 30 minutes from the first kid bubble. If the water breaks and there isn't much progress within an hour then there is something going wrong.


----------



## Ellla (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, the vet came and he got the baby out!
It was dead, but Annie will probably live.
We have to give her penicillin for a week, twice a day, because the baby started to decompose inside her.

As for the other baby, her mom fed her once


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh good - glad to hear there were not any other kids in Annie and the vet was able to pull the one without drastic measures.

Did he give her any banamine or something for pain/swelling?

Keep tabs on her temperature even with the pen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez ! Im so sorry this happened ! What a relief your vet got the kid out ! I do hope your vet gave something to Annie for the pain.
Maybe he forgot and you could ask about it…..just saying. I could imagine she will be in pain for a bit. But I could be wrong. I know I gave my girl Daisy banamine for the three days. She didn't go through anything like that though. It made me feel better she had pain meds on board. 

I'll keep Annie and baby in my prayers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad the vet was able to get the baby out...I would do 10 days of pen, sub Q twice daily along with probiotics 3-4 hours after each dose to keep her rumen healthy also daily B complex ...Banamine is a must for a few days...poor mama...lots of fluids ..
if her rear is swollen you can clean her up and use Prep H to help reduce the swelling...

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

Glad she and the baby are OK.
Keep working with the kid, to ensure it is nursing, tie up momma if she isn't holding still.

Sorry for the loss and I agree, when true pushing labor begins, it should be within 30 minutes, no more. 
Most of the time it is sooner, but that is the critical time line to where you must help the doe.


----------

